

Repeat After Me: Location is a Feature, not a Product - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/repeat-after-me-%E2%80%9Clocation%E2%80%9D-feature-not-product

======
brk
Repeat After Me: most people are lemmings and will believe whatever you tell
them. One mans Feature is another mans Product.

The game ain't over till it's over, and right now everything is still in a
discovery phase as it relates to facebook, twitter, foursquare, etc.

And lastly: Pundit early, pundit often.

